# Christmas



## robo mantis (Dec 22, 2005)

Do you think this changing merry christmas to happy holidays is dumb?


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 22, 2005)

sorry i messed up making this poll oh well lol


----------



## Obie (Dec 23, 2005)

I went with horizontal shuffle. Sounds like fun...


----------

